# Knitting and crochet groups near Port St lucie, fl



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you know of any groups in the Area?
Thanks


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

There is a group that meets at Panera in Port St. Lucie West. Call Panera for information.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

There is a group that meets in Palm City on Wednesday mornings at 10. Great group and very welcoming.


----------



## kchei (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello there. I have been looking for a knitting group in PSL for a few years and would appreciate any particulars you have regarding the one at a Panera in psl west. Which Panera and what days/times? Thanks so much. [email protected]


----------



## mmanch (May 11, 2017)

Would like to know if the Knitting Group is still meeting at the Panera Bread in Palm City, FL on Weds. At 10:00a.m.?

Thank you..


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes they are. I, myself am not there, but they continue throughout the year. Hope you get to meet them.


----------



## mmanch (May 11, 2017)

Thanks so much for your reply...I will look forward to meeting them ????


----------

